# JFrame Farbe ändern



## b0unc3 (8. Dez 2006)

hay leudz, also ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich die Farbe eines JFrames ändern kann.. also das das Fenster jetzt nicht die Standartfarben vom Betriebssystem hat, sonder z.B rot oder so


----------



## Wildcard (8. Dez 2006)

Von welcher Farbe redest du?


----------



## b0unc3 (8. Dez 2006)

von diesen farben


----------



## Wildcard (8. Dez 2006)

Innerhalb des Frames kannst du machen was du willst.
Was den Rahmen angeht...
Dafür musst du setUndecorated auf true setzen und den Rahmen komplett selbst zeichnen.
Es gibt eine Bibliothek die dir diese unliebsame Aufgabe erleichtert, hab aber den Namen vergessen  :bae: 
Sei dir aber im klaren darüber das Look'n'Feels ihren Sinn haben und früher oder später ein Gesetz erlassen wird aufgrund dessen Programmierer die unbedingt die User-Preferenzen ignorieren müssen um ihre eigenen kreativen Ergüsse durchzudrücken gesteinigt werden können.
Kennst du die Zeile:
Ist hier etwa Weibsvolk anwesend?  :bae:


----------



## b0unc3 (8. Dez 2006)

ja hab ne freundinn bei mir ;-)

wie kann ich das denn mit dem rahmen machen?
habs mal mit setBackround und set Foreground versucht aber des geht nit 

.. achja sollte dir der name wieder einfallen, dann kannste ihn mir ja mitteilen =))


----------



## Wildcard (8. Dez 2006)

Wie gesagt, den Rahmen kannst du nicht ändern, sondern nur entfernen.
Dann musst du alle Window-Decorations (inklusive Schließen-, Minimieren-,Maximieren Button,....) selbst zeichnen.


----------



## b0unc3 (8. Dez 2006)

ja das hab ich verstanden.. aber du hast gesagt ich kann mit dem "inneren" machen was ich will.. aber wie ?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Dez 2006)

Setz ein JPanel oder eine JComponent als ContentPane die anzeigt was du möchtest.


----------



## André Uhres (8. Dez 2006)

Vielleicht kannst du hiermit auch was anfangen:
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-iframe/


----------



## Wildcard (8. Dez 2006)

Genau die war's


----------



## b0unc3 (8. Dez 2006)

ok, danke werd mich mal damit beschäftigen


----------



## b0unc3 (9. Dez 2006)

also ich hab mir das jetzt runter geladen.. es sind aber alles .java dateien.. hab sie dann in eclipse (in einem eigenen project) importier, um so .class dateien raus zu machen.. dann habe ich sie in eine .jar dateio gepackt, aber wenn ich es jetzt importiere, dann kann ich es nicht benutzen. Wenn ich links auf das "+" klicke, um mir die klassen anzeigen zu lassen, geht das plus weg, aber sonst passiert nichts.. was mach ich falsch?


----------



## André Uhres (9. Dez 2006)

In com.ibm.iwt.example haste funktionierende Beispielanwendungen.
Die jar muss dann nur im classpath sein.


----------



## b0unc3 (9. Dez 2006)

habs jez im classpath hinzugefügt.. dann hab ich die 4 testapps in eclipse importiert aber ich kannse nit starten bekomme immer folgenden fehler



> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problem:
> The method setVisible(boolean) is undefined for the type TestApp1
> 
> at TestApp1.main(TestApp1.java:14)


----------



## André Uhres (9. Dez 2006)

Da ist normalerweise kein Problem: setVisible ist eine Methode von com.ibm.iwt.IFrame und TestApp1 *ist* ein com.ibm.iwt.IFrame


----------



## b0unc3 (9. Dez 2006)

hmm, komisch.. und warum kann ich das .jar file in eclipse nicht richtig einbinden?

ich versteh das nit  :###

//EDIT:

ok ich habs raus, musste einfach alles so importieren, wie es ist


----------

